# [Polish NR] Cezary Rokita 2:41.69 7x7 Single



## Sajwo (Sep 7, 2014)

3:09.09, 3:21.34, 2:41.69	= 3:04.04

This is unbelievable. First ever Polish NR in 7x7 set by someone else than Michał Halczuk.

Video will be available soon


----------



## imvelox (Sep 7, 2014)

Damn, i have never expected that! 
GJ Cezary!!!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol Woah! Beat his previous Official PB by 25 seconds.

GJ.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 7, 2014)

O.O wow


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2014)

Whut  Never heard of him...

GJ!


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Whoa! Nice one!


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Lol Woah! Beat his previous Official PB by 25 seconds.
> 
> GJ.


He beat his unofficial PB by 10 seconds, too.


----------



## Frapdeizer (Sep 10, 2014)

*[Polish NR] Blonde Harry Potter solves 7x7 in 2:41.69*

This guy is *Cezary Rokita*.




He has this unfortunate tendecy to lower his hands while solving, so there is not to much to watch, but the reaction :tu
He's officially third in single on the world.
I have to add that with this solve he beat his PB by 10 seconds.
lel


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 10, 2014)

Polish reactions are the best 
Congrats to Blonde Harry!


----------



## Mikel (Sep 10, 2014)

He must be Harry Potter.

He starts the timer, puts the cube under the table, waves his magic wand, and then its solved.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2014)

Best is the look on Michals face at 2:30


----------



## brunovervoort (Sep 10, 2014)

Celebrating by shouting out 'whore'. Yeah, why not?
Too bad we can't see anything of the solve, but congratulations!


----------



## IulianS (Sep 10, 2014)

No sense video


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 10, 2014)

He looks like Tyler Oakley.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 10, 2014)

Unfortunate that you can't see the solve, but GJ!


----------



## Sajwo (Sep 10, 2014)

Brest?


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 10, 2014)

brunovervoort said:


> Celebrating by shouting out 'whore'. Yeah, why not?!



It doesn't always mean 'whore'.


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 10, 2014)

more like "holy crap!" I guess?


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 11, 2014)

In this case, yes, but a 'little bit' more uglier


----------

